# Ime an ENPT what RU?



## Rarest wood

I did the myers brigg personality test to be honest I think a lot of the psychological tests are psychobabble but this test seemed to nail me down to a T  have you done it and what are you??? you can do a free test online somewhere just put in free myers brigg test I turned out an ENPT:biggrin: i wonder if pen turners are more so one of the 16 personality types than the other 15 perosnality types? in the myers brigg tests


----------



## Woodlvr

I am an IFNP.:biggrin:


----------



## jkeithrussell

This thing really goofed on my personality.  I'm a lawyer, but the test results say I'm an anti-social jerk.  Must be a glitch in the test program.


----------



## Chasper

jkeithrussell said:


> This thing really goofed on my personality.  I'm a lawyer, but the test results say I'm an anti-social jerk.  Must be a glitch in the test program.



Mine said the same thing, but I thought it was pretty accurate.  I'm an INTJ.

Somebody told me that INTJ stands for Introverted Nasty Two-timing Jerk, that can't be true, I've never been a two-timer


----------



## BruceK

I'm a INTJ (mastermind) also.  I guess that is appropriate for a biologist.


----------



## flyingmelon

INTJ as well. But I think I will retake it since Hillery Clinton is one as well.


----------



## mikemac

ESTJ, for what its worth.  Seems accurate, I'm a Product Support and Software Development Manager. 

oh and a computer geek :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat

LOL, at first I thought it swore at me!!!!
Then got INTJ.


----------



## MesquiteMan

INTJ for me as well.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

ENPT for me.


----------



## leehljp

What is with all of these INTJs? 

Mine is INTP. LOML is ESFJ - the opposite of mine. Does that mean we "compliment" each other, or is it the reason we "Clash". :biggrin:

The eye opener "inventory" for me was a leadership inventory that placed me (in three phases) totally in the "Get the job done" square. :biggrin:


----------



## Lulanrt

[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+2]INFJ for me[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+2]

[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]


----------



## pipecrafter

INTJ for me.  Trust me, it fits....


----------



## VisExp

ISTJ for me.  I'm a Guardian.  Who'd have thought


----------



## NewLondon88

I forget what I am, but I wondered how many people fit their frame of mind
to what they're told?

At a sales meeting, we 'tested' people and them gave them the wrong
results and described them according to the wrong data. They all thought
the descriptions were very accurate.

Not to say there's nothing to it, but there's certainly a lot of wiggle room
built into it.


----------



## keithkarl2007

INFJ same as Nelson Mandelas and Mother Teresa's


----------



## Rudy Vey

ESFJ


----------



## edman2

I've taken it 3-4 times over the past 25 years. INTJ everytime. Interesting how many of us are INTJ. That pattern is one of the rarest combinations on the Myers-Briggs. If my memory serves me I think it's less than 1% of the population. Maybe someone with testing credentials can comment.


----------



## Chasper

In the general population the occurance of INTJ is about 1%.  Among the respondants to this question the rate is about 50%.  Of course we INTJs intuitively understand that and don't feel a need to explain it to anyone.


----------



## CaptG

ENFP


----------



## StatProf

Don't worry about the results. One of the problems with the Myers-Briggs is that it doesn't really tell you now "N" you are. You may be borderline "N", but you might read that as though you are "All N" and this is just not true. We call this "raping the variable". This is like  giving a person who made an 80 the same score as someone who made an 89 (i.e., a "B"). I work with the guy wrote the Stanford-Binet intelligence test and he "hates it" when people are designated as "smart" or "dumb" based on the results of his test. Also, the Myers-Briggs is meant to be a diagnostic tool, not as the be-all-end-all. When I give these as a psychometrician, I just want to gather an idea about someone's personality. But remember that knowing that you are an ENPT doesn't mean that you wont "give the bird" to someone when they cut you off on the highway. ; )

StatProf


----------



## L1Truckie

So im the weirdo ISFP guy here....

Bob Dylan is an ISFP, who is cooler than that?? (Ok, besides Jesus)  

Hate being confined to strict schedules and regimens (totally me, Ive never worked a 9-5 job nor will I ever!)
Service-oriented; they're driven to help others (Im a firefighter, does it get any more service oriented than that?)
Take things seriously, although they frequently appear not to (Im a total goof until the bells go off, then its all business)
etc etc etc.....I may be different but it fits me well Id say except for my job, Nowhere does does it come close to saying Firefighter, but it does say Musician, which I am, If i wasnt a firefighter Id be a musician no questions asked. (Hey, I had to grow up and pick a real career at some point didnt I??)


----------



## leehljp

StatProf said:


> Also, the Myers-Briggs is meant to be a diagnostic tool, not as the be-all-end-all.
> StatProf



I run into some of our personnel who do not like it at all, but it helps me gauge early on how to deal with them in specific situations. It is VERY Helpful when used as a diagnostic tool, as I make adjustments in presenting new information - Some want details and feel slighted if details left out; some want the big picture and feel an air of condescension being directed at them if too much 'step by step' detail is forced on them. 

Most of it can be figured out when working with people over time, but it sure helps to get up to speed quickly if you know your teams buttons, strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## el_d

Im INTJ also. I work in the failure analysis group at a semiconductor company. Heh Mastermind......Don't let my wife hear that.


----------



## Rarest wood

But remember that knowing that you are an ENPT doesn't mean that you wont  "give the bird" to someone when they cut you off on the highway. ; )

StatProf[/quote]


Being as we are both peoples (British/American) seperated by the same language could you explain what "give the bird" means exactly??? I have a feeling that its similar to giving a "V's up" here in the UK somthing which ive not done. Normaly when I get cut up by another car I take their number find out where they live and burn their house down, shoot their dog and send junkmail forever more to their address ......which brings me on to my next question which myers briggs personality  profile is more likely to be psychopathic personality disorder?:biggrin:


----------



## Chasper

Rarest wood said:


> But remember that knowing that you are an ENPT doesn't mean that you wont  "give the bird" to someone when they cut you off on the highway. ; )
> 
> StatProf




Being as we are both peoples (British/American) seperated by the same language could you explain what "give the bird" means exactly??? I have a feeling that its similar to giving a "V's up" here in the UK somthing which ive not done. Normaly when I get cut up by another car I take their number find out where they live and burn their house down, shoot their dog and send junkmail forever more to their address ......which brings me on to my next question which myers briggs personality  profile is more likely to be psychopathic personality disorder?:biggrin:[/QUOTE]

Are you sure you are not an INTJ?
"give the bird" (aka give the finger) refers to an impolite hand gesture whereby the back of the hand (either hand) is turned to face the target person and the middle finger is pointed skyward.  This soruce demonstrates the technique pretty well:
*http://www.ooze.com/finger/html/how_to.html*


----------



## el_d

"I have a feeling that its similar to giving a "V's up" here in the UK somthing which ive not done. "

Can you explain Dave?


----------



## VisExp

el_d said:


> "I have a feeling that its similar to giving a "V's up" here in the UK somthing which ive not done. "
> 
> Can you explain Dave?



Flipping the bird is a common gesture here in the States.  In many European countries it is more common to flip someone with two fingers.  It is basically a peace sign but the hand is rotated so that the back of the hand is pointed towards the receiver of the gesture.  The peace sign has the palm of the hand towards the receiver of the gesture.

I've seen many Americans give the peace sign incorrectly and have the back of their hand towards the receiver.  If they did that in Europe they could be in trouble.

I believe giving the V's originated during one of the wars between the French and the English.  The French would cut off the first two fingers of English captors so they would not be able to draw a bow.  So it became common for English archers to taunt the French on the battlefield by displaying those two fingers.


----------



## woodboys

VisExp said:


> I believe giving the V's originated during one of the wars between the French and the English. The French would cut off the first two fingers of English captors so they would not be able to draw a bow. So it became common for English archers to taunt the French on the battlefield by displaying those two fingers.


 

Keith, that is very interesting. This is the reason I keep coming here, I learn something new all the time.

Mine was an ESFP -entertainer- It looks like I'm the only one so far and it's suppose to be 13% of the population. Guess most entertainer types don't turn pens. I wonder if the person who thought up this test was watching me turn pens?


----------



## dntrost

ESFJ here!  Seems to fit but only two of us have responded!


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Introverted	  Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
56	50	38	1


----------



## Ozzy

I'm a INTJ also. I took the test at two different sites and got the same answer both times.  I guess the note in my file at work that says that I am "abrasive" must be right; "abrasive" is just a nice way of calling me an a**hole. LOL


----------



## jimm1

ENFP for me.  Pretty accurate.


----------



## Crayman

I took the test and ENTJ came up and that hit the nail on the head.


----------



## pssherman

INTJ for me.


----------



## Art Fuldodger

I've never seen this one come up in these test before, but it said that I was an AHOL.


----------



## amosfella

INTP.  funny.


----------



## arjudy

INTJ for me.


----------



## stevers

I'm an INTJ. Whoda known huh?


----------



## dalemcginnis

ISTJ.  Just like Kirk Douglas and Clint Eastwood.:biggrin:


----------



## opfoto

ISFP........Artist

Seems pretty accurate!


----------



## MikeInMo

I am reliably ENTJ, but I am not far from ESTJ.  Apparently that makes me a non-INTJ misfit around here (so did I sense or intuit that?)

At work, we recently did a different screening called Emergenetics.  That was interesting.  Has anyone else here done that?  It is a copyrighted thing so you can't take the test and get results for free.


----------



## Ligget

ISTP but my medication may have swayed the answers! lol :hypnotized:


----------



## Fred

ESTJ is what the test at http://similarminds.com/jung.html puts me.


----------



## tim self

ISTJ here.  That makes just 2 so far.


----------



## markgum

INTP  4 me.


----------



## woody350ep

ENTJ here, and it seems pretty accurate


----------



## StatProf

Rarest wood said:


> But remember that knowing that you are an ENPT doesn't mean that you wont  "give the bird" to someone when they cut you off on the highway. ; )
> 
> StatProf
> 
> 
> Being as we are both peoples (British/American) seperated by the same language could you explain what "give the bird" means exactly??? I have a feeling that its similar to giving a "V's up" here in the UK somthing which ive not done. Normaly when I get cut up by another car I take their number find out where they live and burn their house down, shoot their dog and send junkmail forever more to their address ......which brings me on to my next question which myers briggs personality  profile is more likely to be psychopathic personality disorder?:biggrin:



Interesting question about the MB and psychopathy. If memory serves, I don't know if there has been a lot of research on psychopathy and the MB. However, there are some neat and embedded questions inside the MB that help identify if a person is lying and/or being defensive about their responses. These subcomponents are much more helpful at identifying psychopathy than knowing that you are an ENFP (or whatever you are).

Blessings,
StatProf


----------



## theturningcircle

ISTJ for me - for what it's worth but I'm comfortable with myself.


----------



## Rangertrek

ISTJ for me.  
Some interesting questions there.


----------



## Daniel

INTP For me. We seem to be a pretty rare breed.


----------



## bitshird

I'm a INFJ sort of like Mother Theresa ? I would never have thought of my self in that manner.


----------



## holmqer

INTP here via several tests over the last 20 years


----------



## GoodTurns

INFJ...unique so far! or maybe it was IDJT?


----------

